# good cheesecake recipe to be served warm



## dom (Sep 22, 2004)

I need a recipe for this warm cheese cake or something similar any ideas chefs?... thanks


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Consider baking a Hot-Chocolate cheesecake: Prepare a single-crust nut pastry comprising flour, butter, superfine sugar, cocoa, toasted-&-skinned hazelnuts, and an egg yolk. Roll out & fit into greased 8-inch round pan. Make a filling of separated eggs, superfine sugar, ricotta, ground hazelnuts, heavy cream, cocoa, and dark rum. Pour into pastry shell, bake in water bath, remove from oven, cool slightly, and serve dusted w/ powdered sugar while it’s still quite hot.


----------



## dom (Sep 22, 2004)

thanks for the idea


----------

